# Spine on Pinwheel software



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Have you shot the arrows, do they fly OK?

Are you trying to create a sight tape?


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

I am trying to create a sight tape. They fly fine in my 10 yard basement range, I know a lot can change further down range though.


----------



## Twelve Ringer $ (Dec 30, 2009)

Have you tried easton fatboys maybe a 400 or 500 Just Make sure the settings under equipment have you set for the correct poundage and draw length. Any time I leave mine it changes those settings for some reason even when I save them.


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Twelve Ringer $ said:


> Have you tried easton fatboys maybe a 400 or 500


Nope its saying a .40 spine would be best


----------



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

dont worry about pinwheel. they say allmost every arrow is to stiff. i have almost the exact same setup as yours same arrow and weight but i have a apex instead of an apex 7 and these arrows fly better than any other that if have tried. getting a bullet hole threw paper as well. is way better to be to stiff than to weak.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*software is accurate*

I set up my last 4 bows using that software and their recommendations are right on the money. I just sold my Gold Tips because there was no way to get them to spine properly with my set up. As a contingency plan I had bought some older style Line Jammers 250's to be safe. I am glad I did. I set up the Line Jammers and just got back from the range. You guessed it - perfect bullet holes as per the Pin Wheel software recommendations. Every archer that makes the decisions regarding his or her arrows should own it! I haven't used it to make sight tapes yet though.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

While I cannot say wether OT2 I right on the money I do know That I have been told that the thick arrows the majority of shooter use for indoor target shooting are relative tree trunks in relation to their spine.
Thats why I have found most seem to say that spine goes out the window when shooting vegas leagues.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ATB said:


> I am trying to create a sight tape. They fly fine in my 10 yard basement range, I know a lot can change further down range though.


XSight can be found at the huntsville archery club site, its free and very user friendly. Download the program, you then simply enter you're slider information at a minimum of three distances, say 20,30 and 40, if the information you entered is correct, the tape will be dead on. no fooling with spine, weights, lengths ect... 

Good Luck


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ATB said:


> I have the follwoing:
> 
> x ringers hv 350 arrow 305 grain on my scale arrow length from insert to nock 28.5 inches
> 
> ...


I am shooting the same set up as you, the only diff is bow mine is a Dren LD and I am shooting 29 Dl @ 56 lbs and they fly great. MO just shoot them. My tap pro software say they are over spined also .


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Some ware in the pinwheel software decribes what cams are hard and soft. you most likly have a hard cam single thats the setting I would use. Also use a conagraph for the speed.


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone I got a lot of money tied up in Victory arrows use em for a bit and see. Easton Fatboy 400s would be good should have bought the program eariler!


----------



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

trust me when i say dont wory about shooting the victory arrows. the best setup if your wanting the spine to be right for our setup and use a big arrow is going to be the fatboy 400 or linejammers 250s. those two arrows will spine out right on the chart. i have shot linejammers, fatboys, gold tip xxx and gold tip 30x pros. out of all those arrows i like the victory 350 hv the best. love the weight of these arrows. can shoot a 100grain tip and total arrow weight is 305. on my apex i have a 29.5 draw set at 56 pounds and its shooting 285 with great grouping at long range.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*X ringers*

I shot mine at 28.5 draw, arrows measured 27.25 insert to pin nock, 59lbs all year and had great results. Just shoot them at 5, 10, 15 feet through paper and see if the bullet hole stays the same, and see how they shoot after that.

Good luck


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

rrcolvin1 said:


> trust me when i say dont wory about shooting the victory arrows. the best setup if your wanting the spine to be right for our setup and use a big arrow is going to be the fatboy 400 or linejammers 250s. those two arrows will spine out right on the chart. i have shot linejammers, fatboys, gold tip xxx and gold tip 30x pros. out of all those arrows i like the victory 350 hv the best. love the weight of these arrows. can shoot a 100grain tip and total arrow weight is 305. on my apex i have a 29.5 draw set at 56 pounds and its shooting 285 with great grouping at long range.


The fatboy 400 will spine out just right for this set up. Thats what I was shooting till 2 of the blew up on me. I just dont trust them any more. The X-Ringers fly and group just as good if not better then the fatboys did.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

ATB,

There's a lot of "fat" shafts that will work with your setup...anything near 0.400 will do.

Check the "Diameter Range" filter set to 0.350 to 0.450, "Both" to search target and hunting models, and uncheck the "Selected Brand Only" so all shaft manufacturers are hit.

The OD filter set as above will only show arrow diameters that work and that match the OD size you specify.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

*pinwheel*

the best money i ever spent!! hands down it is dead on the money for accuracy and their tapes are too just make sure you know everything it ask for when setting it up!! i did one for my buddy and it was dead on and he was asking me how to get the site downloaded as soon as he shot them on his new tape!!!


----------

